# Parents are being so anoying



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Before I say the story I just have to get this out and I'm probably being immature. So yesterday was Sunday and i still had 4 things due Monday. 3 of 4 were being marked and one was just plain old stupied homework. My mom the night before said to start my homework at 10am. So i got up and started it at 10. Im a perfectionist so by lunch at 12 only 2 things were done. At lunch my dad said that i have to help rake. But i told him that i had homework to do. My mom said that they should have been done by now but I said that they are being marked and i want them to be amazing. So she told me that i had to be a member of the family and help out. I said that if i had time after then i would help rake. After lunch at about 1 i resumed my homework. It took me 1 and a a half hours to finish my other assignments. By the time i had printed everything my parents were done raking. And they said that because i didn't help out that they won't drive me to or from school. I don't mind this because i walk with my friends. But, this week I need to come in early at 7:45 and they still won't drive me. So i have to start walking at 7:10 if i want to make it. And it will be dark and I get scared when i walk alone because i feel like everyone is going to kidnap me. But nope i still have to walk. Anyway if you got this far into reading congrats on reading me whine this much.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Your parents really should drive you to school. I would have another word with them about it, maybe offering to make it up to them by helping with another household chore. You should explain that you were taking your school work seriously and not trying to neglect your household responsibilities. Hopefully they will understand that.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I agree with what PawsandClaws said. Try and get them to understand why homework took you much longer to do, and that you'll make up any chores later on. You shouldn't have to be punished for being responsible.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I explained and they said that I needed to make it up next weekend and that they would only drive me next weekend after i made it up. Its better than nothing.


----------



## Rattie2Love (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry that your having trouble . I'm a parent ( kids grown now ) we try to do the right things . Sometimes they may not be the best . Some may not agree , but walking after dark is scary "yes" but if someone wanted to kidnap you . It could happen during daylight too. Just make sure you watch your surroundings carefully . Never go over to a car or stop if someone pulls up next to you. Keep walking . Run & scream if they get out of their car to grab you . Go to the closest house , don't run down the street or in the woods . You didn't say if you told your parents your afraid of being kidnaped , that may change their mind . If not just be careful


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

You are NOT being immature


----------



## rebelvig (May 5, 2016)

??? you'd think they'd be understanding that you're trying to do your best on your school work, instead of punishing you for taking longer to do it. That's really unfair.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't know how old you are, but...I would give your parents an earful. xP just because they're your parents, doesn't mean they're always right. Being punished for not going outside to rake some leaves because you had homework to do is ridiculous, especially when that punishment puts your education and potentially your safety at risk. Your education should be put above household chores, and your safety should be put above everything. Depending on how old you are, letting you walk to school in the dark is not safe at all.


----------

